

XMLVM: XML cross-compiler toolchain for CLR and JVM - based2
http://xmlvm.org/overview/

======
PommeDeTerre
Why would I want to use something like this when LLVM is available and mature,
and more importantly, does not use an XML-based bytecode format?

